# Pickled sweet peppers



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just picked all my remaining sweet banana peppers and want to pickle them. Does anyone have a super duper pickling recipe for them? If, please share!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My "standard" pickle is to boil 2 parts vinegar and 1 part water and pour it boiling into the jars packed with peppers and put the lids on, the jars will seal as they cool.

You can add whatever flavorings you want to the jars, I usually add 1 tablespoon salt per quart jar, some dill and/or pickling spice, garlic and a sliced jalapeno pepper(optional).

Make sure the peppers are at least room temp(not cold just out of the fridge) before adding the vinegar/water, it will help make a harder seal.


----------

